# Too much Java Moss?



## Chikychoo (Sep 7, 2019)

Does having to much Java Moss have any overall negative effects in your tank?


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

Depends on what you consider negative really. It can/will out compete other plants if allowed to grow to much as it will kind of take over and block out light and what not. Still some people only have java moss so.... 

Yours looks pretty good. Maybe a trim is in order just be mindful of tidbits that get water born as it doesnt take but a tiny piece to grow into a bush if left unmonitored. As it grows it can cling to glass, other plants, substrate, decorations, wood ......


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

It depends what you want it for. Java moss is great for sheltering shrimp, fish fry, etc. As @Quint says it'll smother your other plants if you don't keep it trimmed, and left unchecked can fill up the tank to the point your fish have no space to swim. It does look great on stones (esp lava rocks) and on driftwood & cholla.


----------



## Silvanus (Nov 27, 2019)

The other consideration is that when your java moss gets that bushy, it can keep the inner parts from getting light. Once they brown and rot away, the green outer parts can float loose. If the middle doesn't look like it's browning though, I don't think there is much to worry about.

I like to see it trimmed a little closer so you can still kind of see the form of the hardscape, but that's just a personal preference.


----------

